# Generator Info



## akjason (Jan 2, 2011)

So, like anyone else I wish I could afford the Yamaha or Honda 2000w Inverter Generator, but purchasing one and getting them up here costs 1,100 or locally it's 1000. I have looked at two other alternatives.

Briggs & Stratton 2000W Inverter Generator

or

Champion 2000w Inverter Generator

I really can't find either of these locally, the briggs one I like due to the brand name. I have seen reviews of the Champion Generator and tend to be very good. RV.net had about a 70 page forum going on these. However it was all about speculation prior to it's release. Out of the two, or other similar models what would you recommend? I know the champion is pretty close to within 5 dB of the Honda or Yamaha.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Of the two, I'd lean towards the Briggs- brand name recognition for me. Plus, it looks to be very similar to the Hondas, for ease of transport... just my .02!
If Briggs can do what the Honda's do, then they could very well become really popular for several hundred less.....


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

How about this bad boy --> Boliy


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Jason - Alaska Mining and Diving has sales every once in a while for the Honda for 900 if that helps. I think you can get them at Sportsmans for about the same if you catch a sale.


----------



## akjason (Jan 2, 2011)

dirtengineer said:


> Hi Jason - Alaska Mining and Diving has sales every once in a while for the Honda for 900 if that helps. I think you can get them at Sportsmans for about the same if you catch a sale.


Great info! I didn't even think of calling Alaska Mining and Diving. I called the normal Lowe's, Home Depot, Alaska Industrial Hardware etc. Do you think the gains of the Honda is worth the added 300 to the cost? I only use non-inverter generators at work so I have not heard the difference in person on these sets, just youtube clips.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Personally I have a Champion that I got from Tractor Supply for $279. I like it. It's got a 30amp plug right in it for the TT. SO far it runs hot water heater, 2 elec heaters, and all the other stuff no problems. It's fairly quiet. About as loud as the trucks idling in a rest stop. I know it's a Chinese made thing and may not be that great, but it fires up first pull and it works, and it was what I could afford.

http://hasbeenthere.com/2010/12/04/champion-35004000-watt-generator/


----------



## akjason (Jan 2, 2011)

Traveling Tek said:


> Personally I have a Champion that I got from Tractor Supply for $279. I like it. It's got a 30amp plug right in it for the TT. SO far it runs hot water heater, 2 elec heaters, and all the other stuff no problems. It's fairly quiet. About as loud as the trucks idling in a rest stop. I know it's a Chinese made thing and may not be that great, but it fires up first pull and it works, and it was what I could afford.
> 
> http://hasbeenthere.com/2010/12/04/champion-35004000-watt-generator/


I was looking at some of those, but the dB output is roughly 68-75 dB. I believe the portable inverter generators are around 50dB. But, for the price I keep coming back to them. Not to mention having one of those would be nice to run power tools around the house for projects. Also, I was reading up on some of the forums of people saying that standard 120v tv's specially would run bad on these because of the sign waves being more triangular rather than smooth. If I could get this, along with a 120V LED TV, then just use this during the day to charge the batteries I may look into these.

I suppose I could also wire an inverter to where the TV sits and then have the batteries run the TV, and bypass the need for 120V or RV Hookups. With yours do you think it would be pretty loud if it were to sit in the back of a pickup while charging the batteries?


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

akjason said:


> Personally I have a Champion that I got from Tractor Supply for $279. I like it. It's got a 30amp plug right in it for the TT. SO far it runs hot water heater, 2 elec heaters, and all the other stuff no problems. It's fairly quiet. About as loud as the trucks idling in a rest stop. I know it's a Chinese made thing and may not be that great, but it fires up first pull and it works, and it was what I could afford.
> 
> http://hasbeenthere....watt-generator/


I was looking at some of those, but the dB output is roughly 68-75 dB. I believe the portable inverter generators are around 50dB. But, for the price I keep coming back to them. Not to mention having one of those would be nice to run power tools around the house for projects. Also, I was reading up on some of the forums of people saying that standard 120v tv's specially would run bad on these because of the sign waves being more triangular rather than smooth. If I could get this, along with a 120V LED TV, then just use this during the day to charge the batteries I may look into these.

I suppose I could also wire an inverter to where the TV sits and then have the batteries run the TV, and bypass the need for 120V or RV Hookups. With yours do you think it would be pretty loud if it were to sit in the back of a pickup while charging the batteries?
[/quote]

What you can do is get the smallest generator that you can find and have the an inverter wired in at the tv, and leave that on, then you only need enough to be able to charge the batteries. But the cheap inverters will give you the same deal as a standard generator. There are specific inverters that provide clean sine wave power. The Honda eu2000 is rated at 53-59 dB, but that is at idle. The generator will kick up a bit once you plug the trailer into it The other thing to consider is(I don't know if it has since changed),but I went with the Kipor because that was the only generator that was certified to have clean sine wave power, not even the Honda was certified. I have never had any issues with a standard generator and the tv's before. I think it is more of a concern with the computers than anything.


----------



## Boret (Jan 4, 2011)

Something else to keep in mind is the possibility of the Champion to add a companion and double the output.










You can get the adapter for about $61 at Sam's club. I am not sure you can do that with the Briggs & Stratton.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

akjason said:


> Hi Jason - Alaska Mining and Diving has sales every once in a while for the Honda for 900 if that helps. I think you can get them at Sportsmans for about the same if you catch a sale.


Great info! I didn't even think of calling Alaska Mining and Diving. I called the normal Lowe's, Home Depot, Alaska Industrial Hardware etc. Do you think the gains of the Honda is worth the added 300 to the cost? I only use non-inverter generators at work so I have not heard the difference in person on these sets, just youtube clips.
[/quote]

I have two Hondas. I chose Honda for four reasons, but my reasoning was based on research and not personal testing.

1. Fuel efficiency. Inverter generators use less fuel. I have two uses for my generators. Camping and backup power. My house doesn't have a fireplace or woodstove, so I must have decent backup power. One Honda will power my boiler and having two gives me a backup. With fuel on hand I can run my boiler for several days.

2. Sound - Honda and Yamaha are pretty close, but are pretty much the quietest portable generators on the market.

3. Fuel type. I have converted one of my generators to run on three fuels. Gasoline, propane, and natural gas. Mostly for backup purposes, but I can carry less fuel on camping trips as well and just tap into the propane I have if need be. I can run my generator indefinitely at home if I don't lose natural gas.

4. Portability/power expansion. If I need to run the air conditioning I can with two that are paralleled, but most of the time I can just use one for charging, microwave, etc.

The new champion inverter generators may give the red and blue inverters a run for their money, but they are pretty new. You could save a bundle if you want to take a risk on the new generator and it pans out for you.

Here is some good info, you can read for days:

Champion generator thread.

Yahoo Honda group.

Another option that was not available when I purchased my first Honda was the slightly larger Yamaha. This generator is capably of running most A/C units. The Honda will run mine at sea level with nothing else running in my camper.

One good review of the newer yammy.

And finally...

The mother of all generator threads.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Traveling Tek said:


> Personally I have a Champion that I got from Tractor Supply for $279. I like it. It's got a 30amp plug right in it for the TT. SO far it runs hot water heater, 2 elec heaters, and all the other stuff no problems. It's fairly quiet. About as loud as the trucks idling in a rest stop. I know it's a Chinese made thing and may not be that great, but it fires up first pull and it works, and it was what I could afford.
> 
> http://hasbeenthere....watt-generator/


X2 on the champion; quiet, easy to use, runs everything (3500W) @ $299


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

dirtengineer said:


> Here is some good info, you can read for days:
> 
> Champion generator thread.


Good long running thread with some real world users which is helpful. I appreciated the real word post with pics of the db level...
Photo Proof


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

If you have the money to drop on a honda than do it I would if the over time ever comes back. I ended up just getting a harbor fright 900w generator and it has yet to fail me. It can't power the AC but it does everything else with ease. It will charge the batteries in about 3 hr from dead. Runs about 18 hr on a full tank about 1.2gal its a two stroke never smokes and starts on the first pull every time. Just as quiet as a honda Good luck


----------



## akjason (Jan 2, 2011)

letscamp said:


> If you have the money to drop on a honda than do it I would if the over time ever comes back. I ended up just getting a harbor fright 900w generator and it has yet to fail me. It can't power the AC but it does everything else with ease. It will charge the batteries in about 3 hr from dead. Runs about 18 hr on a full tank about 1.2gal its a two stroke never smokes and starts on the first pull every time. Just as quiet as a honda Good luck


Well, I just took a look at that 21RS that I hope clears the inspection here next week







. If so I will be a new too me owner of a 21RS. However the good news is he just let me know he has the Honda, and made an offer that is pretty dang good. So I should be all set with the gen set I wanted, along with the trailer I wanted. Boy this summer is going to be a blast!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

For the Honda's and the Yamaha's make sure that you also check EBAY. My company picked up several good Honda 2000's for half the price that was virtually brand new and runs great and delivered to Anchorage AK for $50 on top of the price...

I personally like the Champions becuase they are cheap and effective .. but they are noiser than the Honda's...


----------

